# Boating for Carp



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We have had a boat for 2 years now and we have never targeted carp from it. All of our carp fishing is done from the bank, in a chum and sit kind of method. It seems to me that the use of a boat would increase our catch rates, but I'm not really sure of how to approach carp fishing from a boat. I'm just curious if anyone has targeted carp from a boat (Fishing with rods and reels only) and has any tips or advice they are willing to share?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was just going to post about this, but out of a kayak. The only way I've really thought about is kind of sit by shore and tightline, couldn't imagine trying to tightline from a boat or kayak being blown around, even if you're anchored.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Guess no one fishes for them from a boat then. JK But seriously, My plan is to start targeting carp around their spawn....lets say late April through May. They tend to get real active and you can often times find them jumping near structure such as fallen trees. I'll probably motor from one spot to another, tossing some chum and set a bait on a carolina rig (running rig in euro carp language) and wait for an hour or so. I'll probably run a piece of styrofoam pinched to my line and leave my rod with the bail open...free spool. When the fish pulls the linethe styrofoam will move toward the water. I'll then engage the reel and set the hook. Really simple method, kinda how I began carp fishing. I'm not sure of how this will work on windy days, or from a kayak. But that will be my approach at first. Hope that helps JSykes3.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> I was just going to post about this, but out of a kayak. The only way I've really thought about is kind of sit by shore and tightline, couldn't imagine trying to tightline from a boat or kayak being blown around, even if you're anchored.


I kayak fish them all the time, but I am sight fishing them in usually less than 15" of water on shallow flats with a fly rod. You are right, wind is public enemy #1 of the kayak fisherman, in my opinion. You can anchor, and I use a simple anchor system in mine a lot, but if not the wind will shove you all over the place. But what is fun is being towed around by carp in a kayak. They call it a sleigh ride, and it throws you off because sometimes your drag isn't screaming because the fish is actually pulling you!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29227980"]Veto Lake Carp 9/17/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Great video. That looks like tons of fun on a fly rod. Ever hooked a 15-20 pounder on a fly? That would be a sleigh ride for sure. Lol 

Thanks for the video. Makes me wanna get a fly rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> Great video. That looks like tons of fun on a fly rod. Ever hooked a 15-20 pounder on a fly? That would be a sleigh ride for sure. Lol
> 
> Thanks for the video. Makes me wanna get a fly rod.


I have not hooked one that big yet, I'd guesstimate that around 10-12lbs is the biggest I have hooked. I am guesstimating because I didn't have him on long. I hooked it and it burned drag and buried up into a tree top before I really had a chance to try to stop him.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have actually searched "Kayak carp fishing" before on YouTube and the only videos that had came up where yours and a few others that didn't show how they hooked them. Guess I'm going to have to make some of my own this summer.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never actively fished for carp from a boat, but have used boats to chum and get to bank locations that are otherwise inaccessible. This allows you to find an area with better features, instead fishing an area that is easily accessible and comfortable, but may not necessarily hold fish.


----------

